# City linesman interview



## Jason (May 20, 2008)

Hi everybody, I'm new here and am in need of some advice.

I have applied for the apprenticeship program for local 193. The apprenticeship is for a linesman for the city. I passed the test with an 8, and made it through the first interview. I have my second interview before the committee on Wednesday. 

From what I have heard, there are possibly 10 positions that need filled and there are around 25 candidates that were called back for the second interview.

Some history about myself. I'm 37 and I have been in the construction industry since I was 15. My dad was a gf in commercial construction and during the summer I would do misc. work at his jobs. I couldn't do much, because it was mostly union work, but I would earn about 200 bucks a week doing crap work that nobody cared about.

Presently, I am a union laborer with local 477. I've been in the local since I was 22, so I have been working construction for most of my life. In the 15 years that I have been a laborer I have only worked for one company. I worked my way up the ladder and became a general labor foreman. Recently that company downsized tremendously and I asked to be laid off so that I could pursue a different career as being a laborer was growing stale and unsatisfactory. 

My question is, what will they be looking for in these 25 candidates? What can I do to make myself stand out above the rest? Will my age hurt me? Will my lack of electrical experience make me less desireable? Can anybody offer me some advice. I really want to ace this interview.

Thanks for taking the time to read this and offer any advice.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I would say act the part, be honest about why your interested in being there, and answer their questions in a sincere manner.


----------



## Jason (May 20, 2008)

Thanks. 

What do you mean by act the part? 

There were over 250 guys to apply and now it's down to the top 25. I guess I'd like to know what places one guy over the next?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What do you mean by act the part?
> 
> There were over 250 guys to apply and now it's down to the top 25. I guess I'd like to know what places one guy over the next?


 
Like a professional, interested, ambitious, and willing to work.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Do linesman really need to know much about electricity? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but for the most part, don't they just take lines at a given voltage and step the voltage up or down with transformers and set poles and run underground lines?

I was always under the impression that a linesman's knowledge pretty much consists of transformers and wire gauges.


----------



## Jason (May 20, 2008)

Well, I say lineman but the city is hiring for three different duties. 6 lineman positions, 2 substation positions, and 2 maintenance positions at the power plant. I would be happy with any of these.


----------



## Jason (May 20, 2008)

Would it be all right for me to take a notebook and pencil to jot notes and to use as sort of a cheat sheet for questions that I 'd like to ask?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The crews that stay in town, like the power company, pull their people from the construction side.

So if you do want go that way, it wouldn't hurt to jam out five years traveling and working outside on the construction crews.

Your best resource, is going to be your new friends that come to hookup the (permanent) power and work in vaults.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

When I read this thread topic...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcykofWTCgY


----------

